# Festivus's Haunted Trail pics



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

This was my fourth year putting on a haunted trail with a couple of my buddies. This was our first year of actually taking some pictures! I couldn't think of a better place to share them(due to the fact that I've stolen most of the ideas from other forum members). Thanks for the ideas and inspirations.

Pictures by festivus5 - Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm LMAO at the "baby on board" picture! What a hoot!
The graveyard scene is spooky, especially with having to cross the bridge. Great stuff! How big an area does it cover? Looks pretty expansive.
Also, any how to's on the pirate ship? I'm thinking this is next year's theme for us.
Great pics!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

That scarecrow is sweet!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It looks huge!

I like the dragon thing. Is that a 55 gallon drum? And what is the body?

Don't just post pics, go over to the welcome room and introduce yourself. Glad to have you here.


----------



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

The trail covers about six acres. Next year we plan on building a few more bridges and doubling the size. The dragon head is made of 55 gallon drums and the body is the nose off an old fith wheel trailer. The pirate ship is a twelve foot flat bed trailer. Guest walked up on the ship which is set off center and would rock back and forth as they crossed it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow all that space you could have a haunt all year long


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a great haunted trail festivus. Cool props and scenes.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great stuff! haha, love the "baby on board"!


----------

